# Lizards > General Geckos >  Mediterranean Gecko has eggs!!!

## cstruthers

I have a male and female Mediterranean gecko pair that are wild caught that I have been housing together just to see what happens... And I looked in at her while she was climing up the glass and I saw this.....


Sorry about the poor quality, my girlfriend has the camera so i only have a cell phone but i couldnt wait to put these up  :Smile: 


So they have bred in captivity perfectly!!! Im so happy  :Very Happy: 

And now ill have some little pink geckos on the way!

----------


## Lolo76

Neato!  :Smile:  How long till she lays? Or has she already?

----------


## cstruthers

Well both of them ended up being infertle  :Sad:  it was her first clutch so I expected maybe one to be bad but both were.. But shes about to drop another two so I hope I will get some good eggs out of this lay

----------


## Ga_herps

my wife has a breeding group of these. Hope your next clutches do better for you. She has some eggs cookin now. I will post pics later.

----------

